# Comment enlever la fermeture lors du fermement de l'étui protecteur?



## zarathoustra (22 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un iPad avec une classique qui se referme

Je voudrais que l'iPad ne se verrouille pas et reste sur l'application que j'ai en train d'être utiliser 

Ou est ce que je peux trouver cela s'il vous plait?

Zarathoustra


----------



## Ma Dalton (22 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

Réglages / Général : décoche "Verrouiller/Déverrouiller".
_("verrouillez et déverrouillez automatiquement votre iPad lorsque vous fermez et ouvrez son étui")_


----------

